# Endometriosis after hysterectomy



## smason (Jan 7, 2002)

Six years ago I started seeking medical help for the horrible IBS symptoms that reminded me of labor pains. These symptoms came around once a month and hung with me for at least a week at a time. My doctor referred me to a GYN, but he couldn't see me for 6 weeks so I saw a general surgeon first. He did a laparoscopy and found no signs of endometriosis. The GYN I finally saw diagnosed me with a C-shaped uterus that was tilting backwards. He thought that was acting as a trap door as it pressed on my colon and therefore causing bowel distress. He suggested a hysterectomy.My uterus was removed, but my ovaries were left intact. When my uterus was sent to the lab, they discovered I had adenomyosis (internal endo). The doctor said that could have been contributing to my IBS type pain also. It was an interesting revelation since I'd thought I had endometriosis for quite some time and was surprised when no endometriosis was found during the earlier laparoscopy.After the hysterectomy, I was better for a year or two. Then the IBS started flaring up again. I suffer from the labor like cramps once again and suffer also from a blocked feeling in my rectum. I recently had a colonoscopy that showed nothing out of the ordinary. However, a GP I saw on call said I have a large rectocele that could be contributing to the blocked rectal feeling and the fact that even a soft bowel movement is tough to eliminate. Many times I have to do manual internal vaginal manipulation to get my bowels to empty (yuck!). This is a horrible constant problem for me, but even worse when the monthly cramps kick in because everything moves so quickly and painfully through me and then gets stuck right there in the rectal area. I have an appointment with a GYN, but the earliest he can see me is February 28. I don't know how I can stand this situation much longer. The difficulty eliminating and the blocked rectal issue has been going on for 4 or 5 months and the IBS issue has bothered me for the past 2 years. Is it possible that I have endometriosis (since I had adenomyosis at the time of the hysterectomy)? Or would it be impossible to have developed endometiosis since I no longer have a uterus? I'm wondering if the endometrial implants outside of the uterus were too microscopic to see in the pre-hysterectomy laparoscopy. Any input would be greatly appreciated.Thank you!Sarah


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi SarahIt is entirely possible to have Endometriosis afer hysterectomy. I know because I've done so much research on Endo in the past 5 years as I have had 4 surgeries including hysterectomy for severe endo.Estrogen makes endometriosis grow not the uterus so because your ovaries are still intact, you could be feeding microscopic endo left behind or helping new endo grow. There is also the problem of adhesions which normally form after abdominal surgeries but can be more common in persons with endo because of the body's reaction to endo growths.Even if you have your ovaries removed you are still not protected completely as you will be on HRT which contains estrogen. It's a vicious cycle.I too had adenomyosis and that has not come back obviously because my uterus is gone but I'm having problems currently 1 year and 1 month after my hysterectomy with gallbladder removal and may be having my 5th lap soon.Feel free to e-mail me if you would like to talk about this further. It's very frustrating and depressing I know and sometimes it's just nice to rant to someone who knows!take careTjm4x5###aol.comtiffany


----------



## smason (Jan 7, 2002)

Tiffany,Thank you for responding to my post.What sort of symptoms is your endometriosis causing? Does anything bring you temporary relief from your symptoms?Were you previous laparoscopies mainly exploratory or were they able to do some repair or removal of endo or adhesions?I am so frustrated that I can't see a GYN until February 28. I called the clinic I go to yesterday to see if my GP could get me in to see a GYN sooner, but the 28th is the next time the GYN from Mayo Clinic in Rochester, Minnesota will be to our clinic. I was told I could call Mayo direct without a referral (since my local clinic is Mayo affiliated) and try to get an appointment in Rochester with a GYN sooner, but when I called them they told me they couldn't see me for 3 to 6 months. So for now I have to try to figure out a way to manage my discomfort and the bad IBS attacks on my own. Thanks again for writing.Sarah


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi Sarah.Firstly, I hope your appointment goes well today and you get some answers and relief.Funny that I have an appointment as well today with my Gyn. I'll find out if I need my 5th surgery! How fun.All four of my surgeries were done to remove major Stage 4 endo and adhesions. My endo was so severe that it was seen on vaginal ultrasound. There were many masses.I had endo everywhere and many things were fused together from adhesions even before I had my first surgery (adhesions mostly form from surgery). But, endo can cause the body to form adhesions too.Both ovaries were covered, it was everywhere in my abdomen, it was on my bowel, appendix, diaphragm etc. I had to have my appendix and gallbladder removed as well.I finally had my hysterectomy last Jan with everything even my cervix removed for endo. I do have one ovary left but that is what is acting up currently and I will probably have to have that removed as well. I'll find out more on that today. UGH!To be honest, nothing ever helped my pain before my hyst. That actually helped greatly reduce my pain as I had endo inside the muscle of my uterus (called adenomyosis)I would take 4 advil every 3 hours and that didn't touch the pain. It did however take care of the cramps. Whoopee...







I've never been a real fan of pain pills but if I did happen to take one in a day, it didn't seem to help much either. The pain for me was worse than the pain after surgery.Right now my ibs is out of control because I have bowel adhesions and I can't take it anymore. I will tell the doc this today.Sarah, please let me know how your appointment went and feel free to mail me direct at tmielcarek###mac.comtake caretiffany


----------

